

Ask HN: Looking for quote on technology being used for revolution and porn - steerpike

Hi,
I'm looking for a quote I read years ago that, paraphrased, said something along the lines of: You know your service is successful when it's being used by freedom fighters and pornographers.&#60;p&#62;Realise it might be a bit vague, but I think it was a fairly well known quote and I figured if anyone knew the source it would likely be someone at HackerNews.&#60;p&#62;Cheers.
======
scrame
Yes! I had the same search a few months ago. Its called "The Cute Cat Theory"
by Ethan Zuckerman.

[http://www.ethanzuckerman.com/blog/2008/03/08/the-cute-
cat-t...](http://www.ethanzuckerman.com/blog/2008/03/08/the-cute-cat-theory-
talk-at-etec)

~~~
steerpike
Legend. Thank you.

